# lowrance hds5



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

could some one tell me what generation and and some info if i can update this unit


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like HDS Gen 1


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, Gen 1. Here's a link to the Lowrance soft/firm-ware update site:
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/


----------

